# front brake grabs and makes THUMP noise



## Driven_TDI (Jul 16, 2003)

2001 golf TDI, 150k miles. 
when pressing on the brakes lightly, the front driver side grabs very hard and makes a loud "thump" noise. it pulls the entire car to the left as if the wheel is locking up. braking harder just makes the noise and grabbing worse, but hitting the brakes in reverse does not seem to produce this effect (or at least, not very strongly). 
the pads and rotors are not new, but i checked them and they have PLENTY of life left. brake fluid is probably getting old. 
could the problem be a worn wheel bearing or CV joint? or is it definitely the brakes? 
any help will be appreciated!


----------



## Driven_TDI (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: front brake grabs and makes THUMP noise (Driven_TDI)*

Update:
I changed the brake pads and noticed that the driver's side had two "outside" brake pads while the passenger side had two "inside" brake pads! I must have gotten confused when I installed them a couple years ago. 
the problem still exists but it is much much better. if it doesn't go away in the next few days I will think about replacing the caliper.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

have you checked your control arms and bushings? Mine has a bad bushing in the right arm rear position and I get the thump/clunk noise. Pretty common problem, especially in the higher mileage. Arms are like $60 +/- with rubber bushings in them and don't look to be too hard to replace...Might check that out first


----------

